# Power-line Communication (PLC) and Linux ?

## pa4wdh

Hi All,

Like many, i have problems running wires through the house to bring the network to every room. My second problem is that i don't like wireless  :Smile:  that saves me a lot or driver trouble as well  :Smile: 

However, instead of running wires, i found many other adapters which seem to be able to get reasonable speeds over standard electrical wiring. In case you don't know what i'm talking about:

http://www.sitecom.com/product.php?productname=200+Mbps+Homeplug&productcode=LN-503&productid=635&subgroupid=37

It's called Power Line Communication (or PLC for short).

However, these devices seem to depend on software running on a connected host be configured. Has anyone any experience using things like this in combination with Gentoo or just GNU/Linux in general ?

I couldn't find much on the net, so i hope someone can help me  :Smile: 

Best regards,

pa4wdh

----------

## heikole

There's practically no problem with Linux and networking based on PLC. The only time you need host software, is when you want to modify the password that is being used to identify allowed devices. Depending on the PLC hardware you'd like to use, you might need a Windoze host to configure the password, that's true.

Apart from that, my home network is running Gentoo, Kubuntu, and Windoze boxes connected by ethernet on PLC without any issues.

----------

## pa4wdh

Hi Heikole,

Thanks for sharing your experience. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Depending on the PLC hardware you'd like to use, you might need a Windoze host to configure the password, that's true. 
> 
> 

 

That actually is a problem. I don't have the software, hardware and licenses to run that ... and besides that i don't want anything here to run that M$ crap  :Smile: 

I think what i need is one which can be configured with a standard interface (telnet/ssh/http/https). Any suggestions ?

Best regards,

pa4wdh

----------

## pa4wdh

Seems i was asking too quick .... a search on the web found these:

http://www.corinex.com/product/17.html

However, this brand is quite hard to find where i live (The Netherlands) ...

----------

## bbgermany

If its available where you at, check for the 200Mbit Devolo DLAN adapter. They dont need to set encryption via Windows software. They have a button to set the encryption at the devices.

EDIT: this one: http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/dlan200aveasysk.html

and they have Linux Software: http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/dn-8-dlan200aveasysk.html

bb

----------

## pa4wdh

Thanks bb,

Ive never heard of Devolo, but they do have a support email address in The netherlands, maybe they can tell me where te find the devices.

Just downloaded their software to see what it is. Its actually quite nice, you get the source and they give instructions on how to compile. It's a command line tool which even comes with a nice manpage. The only thing i think is a bit strange is that it uses libpcap for communication with the devices .....

Thanks again.

Best regards,

pa4wdh

----------

## blight01

Hello!

I have these devices...

http://www.devolo.com/consumer/5_dlan-200-avplus_starter-kit_product-presentation_1.html

I will try soon (normally this weekend) to install the new Gentoo flavor on my old computer (AMD-64). I keep you informed if you want...

I have read that I had to install Gentoo with a networkless install (Nixnut: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571752-highlight-devolo+driver.html)

"Get and build the dLAN driver afterwards"...

And after that? I don't understand in fact what "networkless install" means...The driver for the network card must nevertheless be installed after having installed the dLAN driver? The TCP-IP pile must be prior installed and enabled?

Sorry for my "stupid questions"...I will install my Gentoo for the first time this weekend. That made 4 years that I left the world of Gentoo...I come back!  :Wink: 

----------

## blight01

I have copied my post in the right section (installing Gentoo)...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5738576.html#5738576

Please answer me in this section and not here...

I will keep you informed here, in this section, if it is solved!  :Wink: 

I apologize again!

----------

